# Tilia Foodsaver



## smoking b (Nov 5, 2012)

Well, after seeing how everyone on here vacuum seals all their goodies I figured I might as well get one for the things I create as well. After researching on here for a while I decided to start out with one of the Tilia original Foodsavers if I could find one. Everyone seems to be satisfied with theirs & I like the idea of being able to get replacement parts for it should the need arise.

      I began searching around without much success until a half hour ago. I had checked ebay & then looked at a few other things on there. For some reason, right before I was done I checked again & there it was - literally listed 6 minutes before. An original Tilia Foodsaver made in Italy unused with 2 rolls of bag unopened, a new regular mouth canning jar sealer & a new wide mouth canning jar sealer - with a buy it now price of $99 or best offer... I quickly made an offer of $75 & it was accepted right away. So............ I bought it & can't wait for it to get here so I can try it out.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 5, 2012)

Jeremy, morning.....  You will be happy.... I have used my original machine since 1985 I think.....  Great investment.....    Dave


----------



## smoking b (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks Dave - I went by what you & several others on here said who own the original Tilia foodsavers. Thanks to all who posted about them in all the various threads - it was really helpful to me during my searches!


----------



## arnie (Nov 5, 2012)

I like mine so well I have purchased several as gifts for friends and family 

Keep it handy and you'll be surprised at how much you use it


----------



## smoking b (Nov 5, 2012)

Arnie said:


> I like mine so well I have purchased several as gifts for friends and family
> 
> Keep it handy and you'll be surprised at how much you use it


I've never owned any type of vacuum sealer but since I've joined here it seems there are all types of uses for one


----------



## smoking b (Nov 5, 2012)

Do you think I should order seals or any other parts to have on hand just in case they quit making them or will they be available for a good while? I don't know anything about them so I figured I'd ask...


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 5, 2012)

My el cheapo save a meal vac packer is getting ready to throw in the towel after 2.5 years of great service.. 100s of pounds of stuff packed..

I contacted our resident bag lady Lisa and got a great deal on one of her new models...

On sale and our discount also applies....

Delivered for 104 bucks...

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-110-876110.htm


----------



## rabbithutch (Nov 5, 2012)

You need to buy a lottery ticket.

With luck like that you cannot lose!


----------



## venture (Nov 5, 2012)

I also have a cheapie that has performed well so far.  I don't use it heavily, but no problems yet.

I will be another to throw in a good word for Lisa at Foodsavers Unlimited.  With her excellent customer service and products, I can afford to use my sealer much more than I would otherwise.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## smoking b (Nov 6, 2012)

After reading all the testimonials on here about Lisa's great bags, prices & customer service I have already decided that is where I am going to buy all my bags.


----------



## smoking b (Nov 26, 2012)

I really like this thing now that I've had a chance to use it a few times. It was new but had sat for so long it wasn't drawing the vacuum it was capable of. Dave Omak was a big help in helping me get it set up right. Thanks Dave! After sucking a lil bit of water through it a few times the pump loosened up & now it works great! I also had to put a bit of mineral oil on the top foam seal to swell it back up as it had been stored closed for so long the nozzle was really imprinted in the foam & therefore wasn't getting pressed on enough. Anyhow I was wondering how many of you with these older models have the knob on the right side to control the heat bar? Just curious...













PICT0756.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Nov 26, 2012


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 26, 2012)

Smoking B said:


> I really like this thing now that I've had a chance to use it a few times. It was new but had sat for so long it wasn't drawing the vacuum it was capable of. Dave Omak was a big help in helping me get it set up right. Thanks Dave! After sucking a lil bit of water through it a few times the pump loosened up & now it works great! I also had to put a bit of mineral oil on the top foam seal to swell it back up as it had been stored closed for so long the nozzle was really imprinted in the foam & therefore wasn't getting pressed on enough. Anyhow I was wondering how many of you with these older models have the knob on the right side to control the heat bar? Just curious...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the same model, and use the heck out of it

Got it on EBay too

The knob controls the length of time for sealing

I use a little silicone to lubricate the pump.  Silicone as in the form of Armorall, not WD-40

If you suck juice up thru the pump, flush it out with a little water after you're done sealing.  This same procedure can't be done on other vac sealers, or you'll ruin them.

The foam pads and seals are still available.  Mine were shot, and had to be replaced

Make sure you DO NOT store it in the closed position

Todd


----------



## smoking b (Nov 26, 2012)

TJohnson said:


> I have the same model, and use the heck out of it
> 
> Got it on EBay too
> 
> ...


Yup - I was wondering how many of these have the knob on them. I know some of them don't...

I found your thread with the link to parts & saved it - good to know they are still available.

I definitely make sure it is not left in the closed position. Here is what the foam looked like from being that way for so long before I got it (before I gave it some oil)













PICT0757.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Nov 26, 2012


----------



## chef marko (Nov 26, 2012)

B I'm running out of  room on the Xmas list after today's purchase, but I'm in the same boat everyone on here is sealing except me! How do you like it do far, should I invest now or wait a little. I feel like I'm going to need it with the ampns. I can't wait to cold smoke.


----------



## venture (Nov 26, 2012)

When you start cold smoking?

Now I am thinking things like cheese, canadian bacon, belly bacon, and buckboard bacon.

And when you make sausages.....

Well, it just goes on and on.

I found that freezing meat worked well without a vacu sealer when done carefully.  When I started doing things that I had put a lot of love and work into?  The sealer became a no-brainer. On my toy budget it was a bit of a hit.  Then when I found out about Lisa's bags?  It sure got easier to use it more and more!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## smoking b (Nov 26, 2012)

Chef marko said:


> B I'm running out of room on the Xmas list after today's purchase, but I'm in the same boat everyone on here is sealing except me! How do you like it do far, should I invest now or wait a little. I feel like I'm going to need it with the ampns. I can't wait to cold smoke.


That's exactly the boat I was in! I am really pleased with mine & would buy it again if I had it to do over. It has lots of suction & works much faster than the newer style my friend has. It also seems to draw more air out than his making the bag "tighter" around what you seal. I like that you can get parts to fix it at home if need be. If you want to get that kind of sealer you need the Tilia that was made in Italy. I kept my eye on ebay & snagged one. Here is a link to one so you can see what they look like http://www.ebay.com/itm/FOODSAVER-B...318?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cccd07d06


----------



## chef marko (Nov 27, 2012)

Just messaged some of the family the link... Got my fingers crossed, hope someone catches on!


----------



## smoking b (Nov 28, 2012)

Good luck! Keep your eye on ebay for a deal & when one pops up on there you can drop some BIG hints lol


----------



## smoking b (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey Chef Marko here is a link to check out  http://web.iwebcenters.com/professionalmarketing/Nozzel.ivnu   It shows the other two models that are the same as the Tilia foodsaver. Gives you two more options to keep an eye out for if you want to go with this style vacuum sealer...


----------



## linguica (Nov 29, 2012)

fpnmf said:


> My el cheapo save a meal vac packer is getting ready to throw in the towel after 2.5 years of great service.. 100s of pounds of stuff packed..
> 
> I contacted our resident bag lady Lisa and got a great deal on one of her new models...
> 
> ...


Is there a discount on vacuum sealers for SMF members, if so how do we get it.  Thanks


----------



## smoking b (Nov 29, 2012)

10% for SMF members on home products - does not apply to commercial lines. Lisa's discount code is SM1112 for this month. Should change after tomorrow to a different code. The discount works for her bags too which are the best deal out there


----------



## linguica (Nov 29, 2012)

Smoking B said:


> 10% for SMF members on home products - does not apply to commercial lines. Lisa's discount code is SM1112 for this month. Should change after tomorrow to a different code. The discount works for her bags too which are the best deal out there


I don't see anywhere on the checkout page to enter a discount code.


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 29, 2012)

Linguica said:


> I don't see anywhere on the checkout page to enter a discount code.



Just shoot her an IM here or call her..

She is really a great vendor..

The vac sealer I got works great..

  Craig


----------



## smoking b (Nov 29, 2012)

Linguica said:


> I don't see anywhere on the checkout page to enter a discount code.


I'm not sure I haven't ordered bags yet. maybe ask Craig or send Lisa a msg...

EDIT :  Too slow typing a reply yet again lol


----------



## tom34 (Jan 20, 2013)

Newbie to this site. I bought my first original Foodsaver nozzle style vacuum sealer from Thom Dolder at Proffessional Marketing Group about 4 years ago. Thom was one of the first to sell the original when it first came out in the 1980's and bought the patent when food saver changed to the channel style sealer. He sold it under the names Vacufresh & Vacupack. Mine is the Vacupack which was the last version and was made in China but with the same components and to the same specs as the earlier Italian ones. 

These old machines will out perform & outlast ANY external vacuum sealers currently made under $400.00.

I have sealed over 400 wet slimy bags with mine to date with out a failure. I like it so much I just picked up a spare original Italian made Foodsaver (ebay) for $35.00.......all the parts are interchangeable. Pump & sealer work perfect, just need a new pad kit which Thom still sells for under $20.00.

If you google "Foodsaver History, PMG" a great article covering the history / attributes of this machine from Thom comes up. A must read before buying a new "pretty" throwaway foodsaver for 3 times what the original can be had for on ebay.

BAGS: In 300 quantity, quart bags are about .18 cents ea to the front door from "webrestaurantstore".


----------



## mikeclarkusa (Mar 3, 2015)

This thread has aged nicely but the links to Tilia parts are no longer valid. Does anyone know where to get parts and seals for the old original Tilia Foodsavers?


----------



## daveomak (Mar 3, 2015)

There is a web site listed on one of the Tilia threads.....


----------



## tom34 (Mar 4, 2015)

The last I knew Thom Dolder at Professional Marketing Group still stocked parts for the original Italian made Tila Nozzle machine & also the original Italian made channel machines.


----------



## mikeclarkusa (Mar 4, 2015)

You were right.  Big thanks for the lead! It took a few minutes on the Internet to find the right location.

Thom Dolder answered the phone.  He makes has seals made and is shipping out replacement seals as soon as he receives a new batch that meet his standards.  I also ordered some vacuum jar parts that did not come with my ebay purchase.  Here's the contact info.

_Professional Marketing Group_

16817 188th Avenue Southeast, Renton, WA 98058
(425) 264-0195


----------

